# Problem with installing NVIDIA Graphics Driver



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

Hello,

I have some problem with installing new version of NVIDIA Graphics Driver. When I try to do it I have this error. The message means:

Install can not continue
This graphics controller could not find compatible graphics hardware.

Any idea why ? I tried to find help forum on Nvidia web page but there isn't. 

Regards


----------



## $aunder$ (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi,

Firstly, can you post the specs of your system (make / model of motherboard, RAM, Graphics Card etc).

Thanks

5ndr5


----------



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi,

Here you have them:

OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Procesador Intel Pentium III Xeon, x86 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3326 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 152617 MB, Free - 120096 MB; 
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., EP43-DS3L, x.x, 
Antivirus: ESET NOD32 Antivirus 4.0, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled

Thanks


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Are you using the Nvidia site using the Option 2 Graphics Drivers button to Automatically check for updated drivers?

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us


----------



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

No, I am using filehippo Update Checker:

http://www.filehippo.com/updatechecker/

When I try to use your link I have this message:

The NVIDIA Smart Scan was unable to evaluate your system hardware. Please use Option 1 to manually find drivers for your NVIDIA products.

Regards,


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Could be you Anti-Virus blocking the Nvida site.....I would see if you have some setting on your Eset to turn it OFF and try


----------



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

I haven't found any option in NOD32 related to blocking websites.


----------

